# Rubs



## durtyburd69 (Jun 29, 2014)

Need recipes for a sweet rub n sweet n spicy rub any suggestions?


----------



## mikeworthington (Jul 9, 2014)

Here's the one I use. It's a Kansas City style that's sweet and spicy. You can add some white sugar to make it sweeter if you need to.

Ingredients:

    1/2 cup brown sugar
    1/4 cup paprika
    1 tablespoon black pepper
    1 tablespoon salt
    1 tablespoon chili powder
    1 tablespoon garlic powder
    1 tablespoon onion powder
    1 teaspoon cayenne
    1 teaspoon cumin (optional)

I hope this works out for you.

Michael


----------

